# Win New 2011 Halloween Masks!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Enter our 8 Weekly Contests on Facebook to
Win a 2011 Mask Before You Can Buy them in Stores!

Join our Facebook page by clicking the "LIKE" button and then play to win! 

We'll be playing a variety of games to select winners, 
such as identifying the product from a super zoomed in photo, costume contests, 
creative use of our logo, & more!

*CONTESTS BEGIN TOMORROW, MARCH 18th at 4:00 PM EST!*

We will have one contest per week for a total of 8 weeks. Contest winners will be chosen at random from 
those who supply a correct answer (when applicable) or voted best costume by other facebook users, etc. 
It will be lots of fun and you can win one of 8 New 2011 Masks! You must have a facebook account to participate.


----------

